# Tom's Theater List



## Tommy

*VIDEO*
*Projector*: JVC RS1 1080p
*Screen*: Stewart FireHawk Deluxe Fixed Frame Screen 110" (54" x 96") HDTV Format

*SPEAKERS - MTX In-Wall Speakers - 7.1 Setup*
1 MTX ( HT2625W ) Dual 6 1/2" 2-Way In-Wall Video Shielded Center Channel 
2 MTX ( HT520BDP ) 5 1/2" 2-Way In-Wall BI-POLE/DI-POLE Surround Speaker 
2 MTX ( HT825W ) 8" 2—Way Rectangular Pair 
2 MTX ( HT8253W ) 8" 3—Way Video Shielded Rectangular 
1 Subwoofer - SVS PB12-Plus/2

*Inside the Equipment Rack[/U]*
*Equipment Rack* - MIDDLE ATLANTIC Slim 5 Rack 21-Space 
*Receiver* - Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH
*HD DVD* : Toshiba HD-A35 & HDA1 HD-DVD Player
*Blu-ray* : PS3
*Cable* : Service Electric HD/DVR Package Pace TDC779X
*Universal Remote*: Harmony 1100 Remote Control, w rf wireless extender & ps3 adapter

*Seating*
*7 Home Theater Recliners* - Berkline Cinema Collection - 090 series (rtheaters.com)

*Accessories* 
Popcorn Machine : Metropolitan - 6 oz w/Pedestal (rtheaters.com)


----------



## Sonnie

Pocket change for you!

It's comin' along though! Can't wait to see your finished room.


----------



## Tommy

Sonnie said:


> Pocket change for you!
> 
> It's comin' along though! Can't wait to see your finished room.


Ya but its amazing how small that pocket is getting fast....


----------



## Tommy

Ok after being away for a bit (lacrosse season finally ended) I got the HT upgrade itching again... What should I add/replace this year to off the wife?

I dont see much in the way of new toys that stick out as worth upgrading too and even the movie selection seems to be less then last year. Thinking about trying the vudu hd downloads but not sure if thats worth the expense compared to the cable box im already paying for. 

I was hoping that high def recording players would be out for this year but doesnt seem to be any progress in that end either..


----------



## Tommy

Just finished off updating my equipment rack by adding new shelves & faceplates. Theres a fast way to throw away money but it did come out looking a lot better and more professional.

Oh and early bday present from the wife is the harmony 1100 remote 

Before: 









After:


----------

